# New Craftsman #24545 Electric Sleeve Hitch in the MASTER LIFT SYSTEM



## GT5000 (Feb 23, 2004)

Instead of being mid-mounted like old system, the actuator stays on the sleeve hitch and can runs the entire lift systen (mid and front).


----------

